# BG-E11 Battery Grip for 5D Mark III Camera Price???



## Nick888 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder how come B&H have the BG-E11 Battery Grip for 5D Mark III for only $349.00? Compare to Amazon $490.00, that's $141.00 cheaper.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 21, 2012)

Its $349 I confirmed it at my local shop. Pretty smashin deal if you ask me to have more controls than my 1dm3 in vertical portrait mode shooting.


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 25, 2012)

It's because the original press release said the price on the grip was $490. That quickly changed as soon as B&H started pre-orders (around 3/6, I think? That's when I pre-ordered).


----------



## dturano (Mar 27, 2012)

any idea when 3rd party ones will roll out?


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 8, 2012)

Amazon just dropped the price of the grip to 358.20. Seemingly random price, I know. But there it is for anyone going the amazon route. They also finally dropped the price on the gps receiver to 278.65.
http://amzn.to/Im3mBV


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 8, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> Amazon just dropped the price of the grip to 358.20. Seemingly random price, I know. But there it is for anyone going the amazon route. They also finally dropped the price on the gps receiver to 278.65.
> http://amzn.to/Im3mBV



It will probably take a couple of months.


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 8, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> kidnaper said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon just dropped the price of the grip to 358.20. Seemingly random price, I know. But there it is for anyone going the amazon route. They also finally dropped the price on the gps receiver to 278.65.
> ...



Some people detest Amazon for how the MkIII was handled, and then others (such as myself) stay loyal. I've never had an issue with Amazon and will gladly wait a month or two for the grip if it means I get the first-hand tried and true excellent service from amazon that I've come to expect. I also don't see near the level of demand for the grip and can't see it being to difficult to acquire compared to the 5D body.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 8, 2012)

I quoted you by mistake  I meant to quote "dturano" asking about the 3rd party ones. Sorry about that.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't wait for mines. I pre-ordered from Amazon.


----------



## DHL1313 (Apr 9, 2012)

Any idea when the BGE-11 starts shipping?


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 9, 2012)

No harm done, David!
DHL, I'd not be surprised to see a few start popping up in a little over a week with them widely available in about two weeks. Assuming the late April date still holds true.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 10, 2012)

Yea, i'd guess late april early may.


----------



## eeek (Apr 14, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > kidnaper said:
> ...



And with Amazon, they had the MSRP for so long, that the people that did want the grip ordered it from a lot of other places instead of Amazon. So they probably did not get as many orders for it. I ordered from them once it dropped to $358 because I had gift cards and points.


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 14, 2012)

eeek said:


> kidnaper said:
> 
> 
> > DavidRiesenberg said:
> ...


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anybody received an order update from Amazon? CR guy posted that the grips would be coming soon, but I've gotten no update from Amazon yet.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 24, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> Has anybody received an order update from Amazon? CR guy posted that the grips would be coming soon, but I've gotten no update from Amazon yet.



Mines is still pending preordered...hope they bring them in soon its been a while.


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 26, 2012)

CR guy is now saying late May. It sucks that just about everything Canon is releasing this year is getting delayed, but I'm sure glad one particular product was right on time.


----------

